# Creative Producing MFA Personal Statement Example



## FSZ (Oct 15, 2020)

Am working on my Creative Producing MFA personal statement ( particularly for UNCSA) and am struggling to find any examples from successful applications. Anyone have any leads?

Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 15, 2020)

FSZ said:


> Am working on my Creative Producing MFA personal statement ( particularly for UNCSA) and am struggling to find any examples from successful applications. Anyone have any leads?
> 
> Thank you!


You can sort in the application tracker by accepted and portfolio attached FYI:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...f[__config][portfolioattached][match_type]=OR


----------



## FSZ (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you! I didn’t see any for this particular program !


----------



## Chris W (Oct 15, 2020)

FSZ said:


> Thank you! I didn’t see any for this particular program !


There's also this thread too:






						Film School MFA Written Materials of Accepted Students; Personal Statements, Screenplays, Stories
					

Hey all,  Browsing through the forums here, I came across a few samples of SOPs, screenplays and so on of folks who have been accepted before and have graciously shared this stuff on the site, and couldn’t help but think what a great resource this would be for all current and future applications...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

